# Partners, Parents, Carers and Friends - Heros and Heroines all!



## Northerner (Jul 2, 2015)

I've received this nomination, whith which I heartily concur 



> My wife and all other partners and supporters of diabetes sufferers. They put up with so much - the mood swings, monitoring our food intake (not over-indulging), ensuring we take our insulin, looking out for and dealing with hypo's (particularly night-time when they should be sleeping) .... The list goes on but it seems that, most times, they are the forgotten heroes and heroines and we seem to concentrate on us diabetics alone. I know, from experience, that friends and family will always ask me how I'm managing but do not think to ask my wife how she's coping. Let's not forget the real heroes and heroines.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 2, 2015)

Totally AGREE !   Will tell me wife . A bit of a do a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Bloden (Jul 2, 2015)

Here here!  Hats off to the carers, parents, OHs and friends.


----------



## Sally71 (Jul 5, 2015)

On behalf of all parents, carers, OHs and friends, may I say thank you very much!  Although when it's your child you just do whatever is necessary for them don't you, so I don't feel like a hero, just a normal mum!

Someone asked me today whether I ever leave my daughter with anyone else and have a day off from it all.  My answer is no, hardly ever, and then usually only when she wants to - school trips, Brownie camp, weekend with grandparents on their boat etc.  After all, if she can't ever have a day off why should I?  At least until she's old enough to take full charge of it herself!


----------



## Bloden (Jul 6, 2015)

Sally71 said:


> On behalf of all parents, carers, OHs and friends, may I say thank you very much!  Although when it's your child you just do whatever is necessary for them don't you, so I don't feel like a hero, just a normal mum!
> 
> Someone asked me today whether I ever leave my daughter with anyone else and have a day off from it all.  My answer is no, hardly ever, and then usually only when she wants to - school trips, Brownie camp, weekend with grandparents on their boat etc.  After all, if she can't ever have a day off why should I?  At least until she's old enough to take full charge of it herself!



THAT attitude is exactly why you're a heroine, Sally!


----------

